# Self denying and Taking up the cross



## cupotea (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm thinking about preaching on Matthew 16:24

Then said Jesus unto his disciples, If any man will come after me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross, and follow me.

Could someone recommend some online free resources on the subject of 
self-denying and taking up the cross, preferably some puritan resources.

Thanks for any input.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 29, 2008)

The Duty of Self-Denial -- Thomas Watson
'A Treatise of Self-denial' by Thomas Manton


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 4, 2008)

Also, see Richard Baxter's treatise on self-denial:

The Practical Works of Richard ... - Google Book Search


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 4, 2008)

And Thomas Boston, _Works_, Vol. 6, "The Necessity of Self-Denial," pp. 306-318:

The Whole Works of the Late Reverend ... - Google Book Search


----------



## moral necessity (Sep 4, 2008)

in my opinion, this passage involves a relinquishing of a dependency upon our own works-based righteousness, and a repentance unto the righteousness of Christ being imputed for that of our own. I would recommend Gill's resourcses found here upon the PB. Although they may not be always exactly specific to the immediate point at hand, i'm sure that they will be in time as they are read through.

http://www.pbministries.org/books/gill/gills_archive.htm

Blessings!


----------

